# External Firewire drive

## mellofone

I have been pounding my head on my desk for a while now with my new

external firewire drive. I have searched the net as well as the gentoo

forums and am coming up blank... This is what I have tried:

1 - Load everything under IEEE1394 into the kernel. It did recognize

my card but I could see nothing when the drive was added.

2 - Load everything as modules. I then manually tried:

modprobe ieee1394

modprobe ohci1394

modprobe sbp2

Which gave me:

ohci1394: $Revision: 1.80 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:09.1

ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[e7107000-e7107800]

Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io = 1)

scsi1 : IEEE-1394 SBP-2 protocol driver

Which tells me that the card is recognized... (??)

But nothing about a /dev/sda (or anything else for that matter).

I have also read about sd_mod. I tried to modprobe it, and came up

with "modprobe: Can't locate module sd_mod". Is this just the standard SCSI disk support? That I already have compiled into the kernel for my CDRW, so I know it works...

Any other ideas on what else could be wrong?

----------

## pjp

Does anything ever show up in /proc?

----------

## mellofone

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> Does anything ever show up in /proc?

 

root$ ls -l /proc/scsi

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Aug 26 20:57 ide-scsi

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Aug 26 20:57 sbp2

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Aug 26 20:57 scsi

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Aug 26 20:57 sg

----------

## kai

What kernel are you using?  I had similar problems using gentoo's kernel.  I would suggest trying the vanilla kernel sources.

Some other suggestions:

- compile ieee1394, ohci1394, and sbp2 as modules

- wait five seconds or so after loading ohci1394 before loading sbp2

- you need to use sd_mod.  It can either be compiled into the kernel (in which case you don't need to modprobe it) or used as a module.

good luck!

Kai

----------

## mellofone

 *kai wrote:*   

> What kernel are you using?  I had similar problems using gentoo's kernel.  I would suggest trying the vanilla kernel sources.
> 
> Some other suggestions:
> 
> - compile ieee1394, ohci1394, and sbp2 as modules
> ...

 

I already use the vanilla sources due to my promise card...

I think the question remains with sd_mod. Where is it and how can I make sure it is compiled into the kernel?

----------

## pjp

 *mellofone wrote:*   

> I think the question remains with sd_mod. Where is it

 Go into 'make menuconfig'  Under "SCSI support  --->", select 'help' for each option.  Help frequently/usually mentions the module that you would need to load.  Let us know what you find.

----------

## kai

 *Quote:*   

> I think the question remains with sd_mod. Where is it and how can I make sure it is compiled into the kernel?

 

sd_mod is the module for scsi disk support.  If you use menuconfig to compile your kernel, it is SCSI Disk Support under the SCSI Support menu.  Select it with "m" to compile it as a module or "y" to compile is into the kernel.

I have it compiled as a module, but next time I compile my kernel, I will compile it directly into the kernel.

Kai

----------

## mellofone

 *kai wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I think the question remains with sd_mod. Where is it and how can I make sure it is compiled into the kernel? 
> 
> sd_mod is the module for scsi disk support.  If you use menuconfig to compile your kernel, it is SCSI Disk Support under the SCSI Support menu.  Select it with "m" to compile it as a module or "y" to compile is into the kernel.
> 
> I have it compiled as a module, but next time I compile my kernel, I will compile it directly into the kernel.
> ...

 

It is compiled into the kernel, because my CD-R drive uses it...

----------

## kai

have you visited the ieee1394 on linux site?

www.linux1394.org

They have very helpful mailing lists here:

http://sourceforge.net/mail/?group_id=2252

Kai

----------

